# Windows 8 Blank Tiles



## PennKen2009 (Mar 17, 2006)

Half the tiles on my metro screen are blank. I've already been through Microsoft's forums and they were no help. I checked the screen resolution and haven't installed any new software that could cause them to stop working. One of the apps that isn't working is the Microsoft Store. If I search for it, it's found but says that it can't open and I should try refreshing my PC. When I try to do this it wants me to insert the install media. The problem is, I downloaded from Microsoft so I don't have install media and can't find it on my computer anywhere, though I may be missing it possibly. I have an active virus scanner, I've made sure all Windows updates are up to date. I don't remember when this started happening because 90% of the time I'm only on the desktop so never really noticed metro not working. It started when I needed to update Skype to the Windows 8 version and couldn't get to the store.

I have everything backed up so I'm even willing to just reset my PC too, but again, I need the install media to do this. Can someone help me to find this install media or to get this issue resolved? Thank you.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

if it was the windows 8 pro upgrade you downloaded, although it is a little late now, what you should have done was to take the option of create media
You cannot do that on an xp to 8 upgrade as the option is not available - but you simply download the 8 on another installation and then create media and install on the xp

However all is not lost
GO HERE
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/upgrade-product-key-only

You have the product key from the previous purchase
when the file has completed the download
When the file has finished downloading, double-click on the *Windows8-Setup.exe* icon. This will start the Windows 8 Upgrade, which we will use to create a Windows 8 DVD. When the program starts you will be at a screen asking you to enter your Windows 8 product Key.

THIS TIME ensure you click on install by creating media
As we want to create a DVD and not install Windows 8, please select the *Install by creating media* option and then click on the *Next* button. You will now be at a screen asking if you wish to copy the files to a USB drive or create an ISO image that can be burned to a DVD.

The only other point you need to be aware of is - if your installation is 64 bit you must do the above on a 64 bit or if it is 32 bit on a 32 bit
The download knows what the computer is
Therefore it does not have to be done on the windows 8 computer


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

As an aside, you do not need the Store to download Skype, it can be downloaded from any web browser: http://beta.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-windows/


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There is one more detail that comes to my notice


> I have an active virus scanner


Windows 8 comes with Windows defender - as part of the installation.
WD has on 8 replaced Microsoft Security Essentials.
MSE must NOT be installed on 8
WD which was previously largely only a spyware prevention is now a full AV protection

What have you installed please


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

PenKen2009

It is now three days since you asked for assistance
Have you seen the replies please and have you made progress
An update from you would be greatly appreciated


----------



## PennKen2009 (Mar 17, 2006)

I apologize that it took me so long to write back. I had to go out of town for an unexpected funeral over the weekend. I'm working today and am then going to try and re-download Windows 8 tomorrow, having re-backed up everything on an extra drive just in case. I got my product key and will update once I have attempted to re-install Windows 8. To answer one of the other questions, I have Norton free through my ISP. I wasn't aware Windows Defender was included with Windows 8, having never seen an icon for it or anything, though it might just not be on my desktop but hidden in Metro somewhere.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You can get to Windows Defender through the Control Panel. I thought there is also an icon in the Notification Area, but am not on 8 now so can't check that.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If Windows 8 detects another AV it will disable Defender
As my colleague TerryNet has said
it may be found in Control Panel and in applications

see screenshots

from either location it may be opened.
If Norton is installed I suspect you will find it is turned off
DO NOT turn it on with Norton they will conflict
That said - your choice - but I would NOT use the free Norton - or should I say IMHO ANY NORTON.
That is only my opinion. I view it is not too bad as protection and excellent at slowing down the system.


----------



## PennKen2009 (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi, so I used my product key and tried re-installing Windows 8 and when I did so it got to 100% and said 'Access is Denied' and closes. I've tried a few times with no luck.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*when you see the screen what type of installation - what are you selecting please*

AND originally you said


> but says that it can't open and I should try refreshing my PC. When I try to do this it wants me to insert the install media. The problem is, I downloaded from Microsoft so I don't have install media


so I sent you the link on how to create the install media
I know you did mention on post 6 your intention to reinstall completely



> and will update once I have attempted to re-install Windows 8


However I did not see that and responded only to the Windows defender question as per my post 8.


----------



## PennKen2009 (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm not selecting anything. I downloaded the windows 8 install file from Microsoft in the first reply above. I submitted my product key, it went on to download without having me select anything and then it says 'access denied' and I can do nothing but click close.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I apologise I took that information from another site
I hope you will appreciate that this is still a little new
On the email receipt for your windows 8 there is a line


> Thanks for your order!This is your receipt - make sure to print or save a copy for your records.
> If you need to download Windows, write down your new product key and enter it here.


Try it there please I am not sure if it is any different

The link above is clickable


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to the above
http://winsupersite.com/windows-8/windows-8-tip-create-setup-media-after-using-web-installer

Got it now must be done on 7, vista or xp cannot be done on the original 8 upgrade, as far as I can see
Ensure it is the same 32 bit or 64 bit as the one you downloaded it on
IT does not need to be the same computer
See the link please


----------



## PennKen2009 (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for the help, I'm trying the above steps. One problem though, when I try to rerun the windows 8 installer from above, it somehow has my product key saved and goes right to downloading, won't give me the option to restart from the beginning. any way to retry that? Thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well that is right you download but this time create the install media
So after the download you have this screen

see screenshot


----------



## PennKen2009 (Mar 17, 2006)

Actually I deleted the install file completely and re downloaded it and it still didnt give me the option to change what I want to do.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> When I try to do this it wants me to insert the install media.


So what happens when you now insert the install disc


----------



## PennKen2009 (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't have a new insert disk. I redownload the windows 8 installer as you told me to do above, and it automatically starts trying to redownload windows 8, doesn't give me the option to choose to create new install media or anything.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

With respect - see post 15
YOU cannot create the install media UNTIL you have downloaded Windows
as the files need to be on your computer before you can CREATE the disc


----------



## PennKen2009 (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes and with respect as I stated, I did that once and put my product key in, the first time, I tried to simply redownload windows and got error access denied. So I deleted that file and redownloaded it and everytime I run the install file now it simply tries to redownload windows on my computer and then says access denied again. I do NOT get the screen referenced in post 15.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok But I did not appreciate of course that you still had the access denied error
as on your last I read



> and it automatically starts trying to redownload windows 8, doesn't give me the option to choose to create new install media or anything.


and I was trying to explain that you do not see the choice of to install now or install by creating media until it has downloaded the files for the installation to your computer

Please see the link in my post 13
I have NOT done this as I created the media in the first place, so I could set up my triple boot with 8, 7 and XP

If following the advice in that link does not work, then I am sorry but I can only suggest that you use the 90 day free support option that comes with the windows 8 upgrade - from Microsoft



> Will there be support available after I upgrade?
> Yes. Your upgrade comes with 90 days of no-charge support from Microsoft, whether you buy the upgrade as a DVD from a store, or as a download from the web. The 90-day period begins after you install and activate Windows 8. Note: Telecom or other access fees may apply.


----------

